# Video: How to make your own E-Liquid - DIY Tutorial



## Alex (12/4/15)

*How to make your own E-Liquid - DIY Tutorial *

*How to make your own E-Liquid Part 2 : Mixing by Weight - DIY Tutorial *

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

Eish! Too complicated.
I just put my 20 or 30 or 40 ml base juices in the flask, then add my nicotine and flavors. Whatever the volume is after that, I don't care, it always comes out awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

